# Well call me CRAZE



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

So I will start out by saying HI and I joined because I have found useful info in here so why not be part of it. Call me crazy because I am starting Halloween now but you all understand me and that is why I am here! Talk to you soon!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ur too crazy!!!!....Welcome, you will enjoy it here then if just starting ur hallo stuff. Most peeps here never stop year round, too many great minds and ideas here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell o and welcome -nice talking to you in chat


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome, welcome....most of us started the 2008 season on November 1, 2007.

You are in the right place.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Speak for yourself HB, I started 2008 on Oct 31st. I'll bet you did too. Did you say to yourself, "I'm gonna do that different next year," even once on the big night? I know I did. LOL. Welcome to the madhouse CRAZE


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. You aren't crazy...not to us.


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Well this is the kind of welcome that I was expecting! It is good to be part of this community and should have joined earlier. I have lots of Ideas and will only be able to get done what I can this year and you guys have already been a big help to me! I will have to learn how to post pics and feel my way round in here along with getting to get to know a few haunters! I am thinking about going to a convention next year and realized it is already to late to do it this year "nwebie"! Peace out all...


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome again CraZe, nice to have met you in chat.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey now I can say I'm not the newby any more!LOL Welcome, I started my year out when I spent 800.00 of my tax money when i got it in January!!!LOL It's an addiction.
welcome
Denise


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome !!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome! It's great to have you here!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome !!*


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome  Nice to have you here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you may be right you may be crazy, but we just might be the lunatics you are looking for.. LOL
welcome craze...


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahhh A little Billy Joel in there Lilly! "Turn out the Light don't try to save me you may be wrong for all I know but you may be right!!" It is good to be here all!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome! It was nice meeting you in chat!

There are lots of talented and helpful folks here. You'll find many/most of us work on stuff year round... or at least plan things.

Drop into chat again soon, and jump in on the boards!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Craze! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Don't know how I missed you for five days. Can only say I'm getting old.


----------

